# Just Ordered 2 NIB Single Action Western Style Revolvers - Opinions & Thoughts Please



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

After a couple of weeks of online research and speaking with a few people who are involved with Cowboy Action Shooting, that I met at a local Gun Show, I made my choices, and just yesterday, I ordered two guns from Bud's Gun Shop in Lexington, KY.

1 x Uberti 1873 El Patron .357 Mag 5 1/2" Case Hardened/Blue
1 x TAYLOR 1873 Style SMOKE WAGON DELUXE 45 Colt/LC 4.75" Case Hardened/Blue

Taylor is no longer producing any of those revolvers, but if you search hard enough, you can still find a few. Taylor Guns are basically reworked, Fitted and Tuned Uberti Guns, with coil springs. 

The Uberti El Patron Series is also a reworked, fitted & Tuned 1873 Model, with coil springs. The El Patron is true to the Colt Design, with the firing pin on the hammer. However, the Taylor uses a Transfer Bar system.

Everything I've read about these and have been told about them, puts them in a class far above all the other clones out there. Several people, especially the Cowboy Action Shoots say they out perform even the best Colts you can find.

I'll post some photos once I receive them.

I would love to hear from anyone who owns one or both of these models.

What are any of your thoughts, about these pieces, from anyone?


----------



## 60DRB (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought a Cavalry model Navy Arms version around 1986 in .45. The action was a bit gritty for the first 50-100 rounds but smoothed out and shoots just great now. I load 5 gr of trail Boss behind 250 grain lasercasts.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

These are my current Ubertis, a .22 R.F., a .44 Special, and a .45 Colt.










The .44 Special is from Cimarron, the .22 and .45 imported by Stoeger. These have the original flat mainsprings. The .45 is a Flat Top Target, the .44 my newest.

This is a typical target showing what kind of accuracy you may expect:










And for the .44 Special:










They pretty well hold their own against any other single action. My guns are just run-of-the-mill guns without any tuning. If the Taylor's guns are tuned, you might expect better accuracy.

Bob Wright


----------

